# Take Photos of your Kitchen!!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I got an idea from GB. He took a photo of his kitchen and dinning room to show off his cool new table. 
Can we possibly open a section JUST for pictures of our members kitchen AND or dinning room?  What are everyones feelings?


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I will when mine is clean I just cooked dinner.


----------



## corazon (Feb 19, 2006)

I think that's a good idea.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm all for it - lets do it!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm in. (just don't look at the dirt)


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

ok I'll do it too..


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 24, 2006)

I completely forgot about this, Sushi.
Here is my humble little cooking area. Yes, I'm disorganized,but, I don't care. 

We put in the cabinets after we stained them ourselves 2 years ago. 
The table is an old one of mil, but, sturdy, so, we took it.

The reason that the light is off centered is because, there used to be some UGLY cabinets and a bar that separated the two areas, from the other side of the stove out to the right. It made for 2 small areas, so, we knocked that out and used all the wall space. we will deal with that later.
The other wall where the frig is, never got a cabinet, so, I didn't take a pic of that.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh my gosh texasgirl, your kitchen is so nice! I love the cabinets!  We have been researching new cabinets and countertops, we decided to wait until next year.  I see this picture of your beautiful kitchen and I feel inspired to do it this year!  You should be proud of your kitchen! Maybe I will take one of mine tonight and ask DH to post for me.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Michele!!
It's a simple kitchen. I'm not the fancy type. I'm just country and like things simple. Don't get me wrong, I think the fancy cabinets are really nice, it's just not me and it wouldn't look right out here in the sticks anyway


----------



## pdswife (Feb 24, 2006)

Very nice!  I love the blue color!


----------



## Alix (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Alix (Feb 24, 2006)

WOOHOO! I got it to work. Here's one of each wall in the working area of the kitchen, don't have any of the dining room. We have only had this kitchen for a little over a year. What we had before was not worth looking at!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 24, 2006)

Texasgirl, your kitchen does not look simple by any means!  You should be very proud.  

I love the fancy cabinets too - just not the fancy price tag!  We currently have white cabinets and I would love to have wood - it would just match my decor and taste better. I am not putting down white cabinets, so please no one misinterpret me. I have seen alot of kitchens with white cabinets that are beautiful. My last house had white cabinets too. Our countertops are in bad shape  so we might as well replace those too. Anyways, I believe this will be next year's project.  I would absolutely love some new appliances too - but we replaced fridge, stove and dw less than 3 years ago. We'll see - I guess it depends on how well my money tree does in the back yard .


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 24, 2006)

I had white in my other house too. We put in new cabinets on the bottom and left the tops because I liked the old look of them and painted them white to match the house. It was built in the 50's.

Alix, I love your wood kitchen too!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 24, 2006)

Alix - wow, your kitchen is nice too!  I like your cabinets too!  It must bee nice to cook in such a nice atmosphere!


----------



## Alix (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks texasgirl and Michelemarie. They are maple and they work beautifully with the lovely tiles on my floor. Not that you can see those! I had stark white everything before. White tile floor, white cabinets and a sunshine ceiling. So now I have warmth in my kitchen. Aaaaa! Much more me.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 24, 2006)

I like that funky light too. I just saw that.


----------



## Alix (Feb 24, 2006)

Its really cool. It looks like a wave and you can train the lights whereever you want them.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 24, 2006)

Alix, do you know where you got it? Or the brand of it, since, you probably got it at a place we don't have here. I've got to have 2 of those!! If you notice in mine, there is an ugly flourecent light and a stained glass looking thing. I like the stained glass one, but, nothing matches and I would love to have something at both ends that I can move around like that to optimize the lighting in here.


----------



## GB (Feb 24, 2006)

Alix I always knew you had good taste. We have a light very similar to that. It is a wave too with 4 lights that can be pointed anywhere.


----------



## Alix (Feb 24, 2006)

I got it at Home Depot. Pretty sure you have one of those! Let me just go see if I can find what brand it is.

Here is a link. Mine is like the one on the left, but the light covers on mine are white, not coloured. Home Depot has LOTS of way cool kits that are really reasonable.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh goody!!! LOL
We do have Home Depot!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 24, 2006)

Texasgirl, that light will look great in your kitchen as it does in Alix's kitchen!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 24, 2006)

I can't find it Alix. When I click on the link, it takes me to the main lighting page and there are a BUNCH of stuff there. )


----------



## Alix (Feb 24, 2006)

Phooey. Look on the left and click on Track lighting kits. Mine is the one on the left. Hampton Bay.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 24, 2006)

I started to take photos of my kitchen... and the batteries in the camera are shot.  It'll take them a few hours to recharge and by then it will be dark here so... I'll do it for you tomorrow.  : )


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 25, 2006)

Come on everyone!! Get some pictures going. We're talking cooking here, where do you cook?? Me, Alix, Michele and pds are the only ones that have a kitchen?


----------



## BigDog (Feb 25, 2006)

We live in a rental townhouse. Our kitchen is tiny, and essentially attached to our dining room (no wall). Dining room would be a nice pic, but you'd get the tiny kitchen, starting with the ice box.

Maybe.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 25, 2006)

If you don't want to BigDog, that's okay. I was teasing.
I just like to see what others have and the decor.


----------



## GB (Feb 25, 2006)

I am just waiting for my kitchen to be clean enough to take a pic of  

Hopefully today I will take a shot of my upstairs kitchen. My downstairs kitchen will not be shown here though. For one thing, since we had our last floor down there it is in complete chaos, but there also is not a lot of light down there so the few pictures I have taken never come out.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 25, 2006)

Gb, you have 2 kitchens?? Jeez, I hate cleaning just one!!


----------



## licia (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't know how to use the digital camera, and I don't know how to post them either. Perhaps DH will do it for me. yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah we have two, but we never use them both. For a while we were only using the downstairs one, then we switched to the upstairs one. We do use the fridge  and freezer downstairs, but that is about it right now.


----------



## licia (Feb 25, 2006)

What is the reason for having 2?


----------



## GB (Feb 25, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> What is the reason for having 2?


We have an in-law apartment downstairs. There is a full kitchen and bath plus a separate entrance that goes out to the pool.


----------



## licia (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh, that would be nice, unless the inlaws were actually living there........


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 25, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I am just waiting for my kitchen to be clean enough to take a pic of


 
Same here... Our tiny tiny "culinary playground" is always overflowing with "stuff", I think I need to hire a mini-bulldozer or something to make it tidy... however I will get it done sooner or later!!


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/pan-seared-tuna-with-a-sesame-crust-19181.html#post226085

This is a thread I started the other day.  I have photos at the bottom.  The first photo is of the space that I actually have for food prep.  Next to it is my sink and about 12" of counter to the left of the sink.  
The second to last photo, "diner is served" is the meal sitting on my  dining table


----------



## GB (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is my upstairs kitchen.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 25, 2006)

replete with a little angel, no less.

nice kitchen geebs. i can see you in there cooking up a storm.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 25, 2006)

Lovely place GB... well, participation of Rachel makes any photo extraordinary though


----------



## GB (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah it is kind of hard to take a bad photo when you have such a great model


----------



## Alix (Feb 25, 2006)

GB, we have the same kitchen chairs. Like the accessory on yours though.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice GB! The kitchen and your daughter.


I took the photos... now I just have to get hubby to
post them for me.  Or at least show me how.   He's doing TAXES
today...so I'm not even going to ask.  lol


----------



## Dina (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice kitchens you all.  I've got the pictures taken just need to figure out how to load them up on this thread.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 25, 2006)

Im feeling really dumb but can someone tell me how to get a picture on this thread? Please


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 25, 2006)

Click on post reply, down below the box that you type in, there is a button that says, managae attachments. Click on that. A new box will come up and you click on browse, find the picture in your computer that you want to upload, then, click on upload, wait until the picture icon shows that it uploaded and then click on close window. That will do it. Just type in whatever you want and post reply as normal.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 25, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> We have an in-law apartment downstairs. There is a full kitchen and bath plus a separate entrance that goes out to the pool.



Can I be your mother-in-law?


----------



## phinz (Feb 25, 2006)

Before:







During:


























After:


----------



## wasabi (Feb 25, 2006)

*WOW! What a difference! Beautiful job!*


----------



## corazon (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks like you have some nice appliances phinz.  What a complete change the kitchen is!


----------



## wasabi (Feb 25, 2006)

*Here is my humble and small kitchen. As you can see, I like fishes. The little gate by the door is to keep my puppy in. Beyond that is the entrance way and the door you see is my son's apartment. I'm taking this pic from the dinning room.*


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I like your fish!! I like the glass over the door with the fishies too! I love your kitchen wasabi. Comfy and cozy!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 26, 2006)

Wonderful Wasbi!  You're  the fish over the door are neat.

And how nice to live so close to your son.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 26, 2006)

*my kitchen*

 http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e372/jpmcgrew/IMG_0696.jpg


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 26, 2006)

*my kitchen*

 http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e372/jpmcgrew/IMG_0700.jpg


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Very bright and cheery.
I like that island. Do you remember where it came from??


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 26, 2006)

*my kitchen*

 http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e372/jpmcgrew/IMG_0701.jpg


sorry so big Im still learning how to do this


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 26, 2006)

I got the islands from penneys I bought two and just put them back to back


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 26, 2006)

I better hurry up and clean my kitchen, oh, cleaning again  .


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 26, 2006)

I love all the kitchens here on DC they after all the heart of the home.
I live on a ranch where they supply the housing so I didn't want to spend too much on it since its not mine.We have a row of 6 houses in our area that are all exactly the same but its interesting how we all have fixed them up no one has the same looking house on the inside.
I had to paint all the cabinets as they very a very dark dark brown almost black.All the girls up here painted their cabinets diferrent one is red,one blue,one white one a darker green than me and one that left them as they were.
We all tend to go a bit mad with paint on our walls also.
OH!  Thanks to every one that helped me get these pictures up.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 26, 2006)

Very nice Phinz


----------



## phinz (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks!

I *love* Raton. Such a beautiful area.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Phinz! Raton is pretty cool if you dont mind living in the middle of nowhere on top of that Im another 45 miles west of Raton there is nothing on that highway but nature. I like it. Thanks to satillite tv and now internet.
My computer is nice to have to shop buy books etc.If  I wanted to do some real shopping it would be a 4 hour trip to get to Santa Fe. But then I would stay about three days and really have fun.
Texas girl you are right up there to as far as having a long drive theres no running to the store just to get a quart of milk.
I go to Trinidad,CO twice a month for groceries etc.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 26, 2006)

*Thank you texasgirl and pdswife. My son is 39 and mentally challenged, so I'm his caretaker. He's a good guy and basically takes care of himself. All I do is cook for him.*


----------



## Phil (Feb 26, 2006)

*Well, here's two thirds of mine...*

I've been workin' on this for months. I built it around the 1950 Roper range. I  added the convection oven were the washing machine used to be. I made all new cabinets, had a ceramic friend make the tile; it's hand made and painted. Went with granit top, porcelain sink, and a cherry floor. I'm just about finished.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 26, 2006)

_I love the stove!!_
_Nice kitchen._


----------



## corazon (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice Phil, how do you like your oven being built into the wall?  I bet it's a lot more convienient than having to bend down to put something in there.  Future planning for me.


> Thanks Phinz! Raton is pretty cool if you dont mind living in the middle of nowhere on top of that Im another 45 miles west of Raton there is nothing on that highway but nature. I like it. Thanks to satillite tv and now internet.
> My computer is nice to have to shop buy books etc.If I wanted to do some real shopping it would be a 4 hour trip to get to Santa Fe. But then I would stay about three days and really have fun.
> Texas girl you are right up there to as far as having a long drive theres no running to the store just to get a quart of milk.


Nice to have another New Mexican around, I grew up in Santa Fe.  Sometimes I miss the blue skies and beautiful sunsets but I don't miss the dry and the dust.  We've been in Washington about 3 years now, but always go back to NM every Sept/Oct to peel and jar our years worth of green chile and we visit all our family as well.
I will be posting my kitchen soon, I've been meaning to take pictures but it's always a huge mess.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Corazon
 My kitchen is a bit cluttered so I moved stuff from one side to the other and vice versa so at least it looked more cleaned.
I  know what you mean about dust we have had no moisture that plus 3 dogs and two cats.Well! You can just imagine.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice job Phil. I also love the Roper Range.Where did you get it?


----------



## Phil (Feb 26, 2006)

*The Roper:*



			
				jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Nice job Phil. I also love the Roper Range.Where did you get it?


For Corazon, I've always had built in ovens. I like the convenience and I'm crazy over the convection. It makes a difference in cooking temp and time. 

This house I moved into belonged to my late uncle. The Roper has been here since the house was built in 1950. The range had four burners, a griddle, an oven, a broiler, and a broiler oven. Seven pilot lights. It cooks dead on and makes the things we used to cook, taste better. I don't know how, but we love it.


----------



## corazon (Feb 26, 2006)

Here is our little kitchen, had to move the mess around as I took pictures. The last picture is my fave-


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2006)

The last one is my favorite too!   What a great family!!!


----------



## wasabi (Feb 27, 2006)

*We should start another thread.......show us your fridge door.*


----------



## buckytom (Feb 27, 2006)

that's a good one wasabi, i'm in. we have lots of magnets on our fridge door from all of our vacations over the years.


----------



## corazon (Feb 27, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *We should start another thread.......show us your fridge door.*


I like my fridge door, it has a good variety, I think. Callum's ultrasound, Aidan in the newspaper, a couple of me dancing in highscool (though one is sort of covered up by something else), Aidan & dh with an albino python, and our Seijo dog when she was a puppy. Gotta get a couple more Callum photos up there.

Start up a thread wasabi!


----------



## jkath (Feb 27, 2006)

(Sorry I'm so late coming into this thread!) GB - You do have a cool light like Alix's! Looks like a magazine ad, with your baby in the photo


----------



## jkath (Feb 27, 2006)

And PHIL!!! Your floor is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyone's kitchens are so nice! We have something more in common than the love of cooking - good taste. I am envious of the remodels and "before" and "afters" - maybe I can post those next year.  We also have two kitchens like GB, upstairs is where I cook and downstairs is where Jace cooks.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Corazon, love the kitchen!! I like the idea of the frig pics too. All mine has is graduation pics of my boys and a few of my friends kids and a niece and nephew.

Michele, your kitchen is great!! And look at that sweet face!! Jace is soo cuuute!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Texasgirl. I couldn't resist sending the picture of Jace - we cook everyday in his kitchen downstairs. He loves it.  His all time favorite thing to do is sit in my arms while I try to cook dinner (he is heavy!). Future chef maybe?


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Do you let him help? I bet he will love to cook when he gets older.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh yeah! I have a sling that I put on and sit him in there so I can have use of both hands.  He just loves it.  He even goes as far as pointing to all the things need to make a grilled cheese (starting with pan from pot rack) then to the fridge, spatula, etc.  We make it and I put him in the high chair to eat and he does't want it - he just wanted to make it!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

He'll always remember that too, Michele!!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 27, 2006)

I have been trying to clean up my kitchen, so I could take pictures, but I think I am just going to have to do it as is. Our house is just so cloged up (that's what having 5 kids will do to you).  
 Love the recks with pots, want to get one too. Where is a good place to look for them, are they hard to install, do they hang low enough, so short person (like me) can get to it (I have high sealing in the kitchen), anything else I should know about before choosing one?
 Okay, I'll try to take pictures tonight, if kids behave, DW is not home tonight, so I'm on my own...


----------



## Dina (Feb 27, 2006)

You all have beautiful kitchens.  It's really cool to see them here.  Here are different angles of mine, including the dining room which was recently painted in a ripe wheat color.  Our kitchen was painted in a sage color.  We carried out the vintage Italian theme throughout the dining area, kitchen and dinette.  I've also included a picture of our dinette which is where we hang out the most.  I have yet to paint this room.


----------



## Dina (Feb 27, 2006)

Oops...something happened while attaching the rest of the photos.  I'll place them in "Member Photos" until I can reduce them.  Argh!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Dina, I love the sage and the tile!!


----------



## Dina (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks TXgirl!  I love the tile backsplash too.  It was a MUST option when we began building the house.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

I've had tile in every place we lived, that's what dh does, but, this time for some reason, he doesn't want it. I think he just doesn't want to do the work!! I really miss it too. It's so easy to clean up and it just looks so much better!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 27, 2006)

I love the tile too! That is part of my (dream) renovation. My dad can do it,  but one thing is connected to the next - sink - counter - backsplash and cabinets - walls - appliances - maybe next year   - anyways....

CharlieD - I love potracks myself.  I have a low ceiling so mine hangs pretty low (DH doesn't like it that low) - our potrack is mounted into the studs in the ceiling.  I have been looking for years for one that I liked (since I lived in Vegas in 99!)  I like this one because it is wrought iron and has the cut italian glass in it.  It is really pretty up close, the picture doesn't do it justice.  Believe it or not, I found my at TJ Maxx - it had to have been mismarked because I called the company for an installation question and they were floored where I got it and what I paid!  Good luck in your search and thanks for noticing!


----------



## phinz (Feb 27, 2006)

What my pictures don't show is the new stainless pot rack/pot bar I hung over the window. It's almost flush up against the wall, and the opening for the window gives room for the pans I have up there to swing a little sideways. Best $25 I've spent in a while. It freed up a rolling shelf in the cabinet to the left of the stove, so I can put my baking pans and sheets down there instead of crammed in the cabinet between the dishwasher and the fridge.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 27, 2006)

phinz, i know what you mean! i love my pot rack - take a picture of yours, i would love to see it!


----------



## The Z (Feb 27, 2006)

*here's mine*

I don't like a lot of 'clutter', but I DO like a lot of counter and storage space.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice Z!  I like it.   The spice rack in the back is really cool!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 1, 2006)

I just looked at the pictures I took of my kitchen, it is embarrassing to even look at them, what a mess. My wife has been working crazy hours, I just don’t have enough time to cook, take care of kids, and clean up. So, don’t judge me, please. Now, how do I get the pictures in here?


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 1, 2006)

Whatever the reason, but I can't get my picks in here.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, here are some of them. Okay, so the first one is the left side of the kitchen as you walk into it. The second is our sunroom turn dining room, we do not have formal dining room, as it is beeing used as library/piano room. So for major events we just set tables in the living room. There wouldn't be enough room in the formal dining room anyway. Oh, yeah, thouse are the little monsters.   Boys were never that hard. Boys are not in the picks.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 1, 2006)

Okay hopefuly it will work now. I wish I head a panoramick camera.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 1, 2006)

Hm, one more time.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 1, 2006)

Okay, so this last 3 picks are on the right side of the kitchen, as you can see i have 2- stoves, 2 sinks, 2 fridges, and no room for anything. every time a see a pot, or a knife, or a gadget i had to buy it. Sorry about the mess, i promiss i don't always have such disaster. only when my DW is having work issues ones a year or so, I just do not see her. and there is nobody to help.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 1, 2006)

I like those cabinets. Who is the little cutie with the braids???


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 1, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love, love, love the colour choices and the SLS appliances (guessing there are SLS not brushed chrome?) I'd be happy to let you revamp a kitchen for me any day, Phinz - really nice kitchen. (Plus the adorable dogs make it all the more better!)


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 1, 2006)

This is daughter #2, code name little kitty. She is the very sweet, when you do everything her way, the moment you try to pet her against the hair and she’ll scratch your eyes out. She is my favorite (shh, don’t tell anybody, I love them all the same)


----------



## GB (Mar 1, 2006)

She is adorable Charlie! and I love the amount of space you have in your kitchen.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2006)

here's one of our small upstairs kitchen, essentially dw's kitchen. (we occupy both halves of our 2 family home). not a great pic, but it's all i could find.
dw is hunched over, scrubbing away at something in the sink, and my boy is helping clean up with his toy vacuum, after bringing half of his toys into the kitchen.


----------



## Billdolfski (Mar 1, 2006)

(It's not usually that clean)


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, I can't complain, my kitchen is big. Will mesuare tonight, don't remember the size. Though I wish it was evn bigger, so I can buy more crap(pardon my lenguage)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 1, 2006)

CharlieD I wouldnt worry about the mess.When my house is a mess and someone drops by I always say.You know why my house is a mess? Cuz people actually live here.


----------



## phinz (Mar 1, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Love, love, love the colour choices and the SLS appliances (guessing there are SLS not brushed chrome?) I'd be happy to let you revamp a kitchen for me any day, Phinz - really nice kitchen. (Plus the adorable dogs make it all the more better!)


 
Thank you. We were looking for a semi-tropical feel since we love the coast. The appliances are stainless, hence no magnets stuck to the front. Mizzphinz loves that, because my bottle cap collection doesn't go on the front that way.  Down in Florida I had 250 or so different bottle caps with magnets in them on the fridge. One for each different beer I tried while I was in Florida.

Did I mention that I only lived in Florida for about 550 days?  

There is one glaring problem with the picture with the dogs. We *still* haven't finished the back of the cabinet that the black dog (Sparky) is standing in front of. We had to order the beadboard *4* times to get pieces that weren't beaten up and/or the wrong color. I just need to cut it and glue it now, but I haven't done it.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 1, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> CharlieD I wouldnt worry about the mess.When my house is a mess and someone drops by I always say.You know why my house is a mess? Cuz people actually live here.


 
Exactly JP!! I like the "realness" and the feel of daily life in your picture Charlie!! (also made me feel like I could take a pic of our kitchen as well )

Bucky any pic containing your boy is a great pic!! 

Billdolfski, what a unique, bright colour scheme!! I am sure it makes your cooking adventure all the more fun!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 2, 2006)

LOVE all the kitchens.  You want to see a mess?  Naaaaaa - I'm too embarrassed to take a pic.  I've cooked this week but I sure haven't cleaned up!  Here's my potrack but that's all you can see!  

Oh well, I guess it didn't work  

Everyone has such great kitchens!  I love things about them all - the cleanliness (which I will never know what that's like) and the colors (my cabinets are dark green so I do love color), the brightness (mine's dark), the floors (my dog chewed mine up and it's still "missing") and what I love most about them all - I can see and feel  the love!  Especially in those angel faces!!!!!


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 2, 2006)

Billdolfski said:
			
		

> (It's not usually that clean)


 
I love your kitchen! Those are my favourite colours and the floor is so cool! I love flowers....


----------



## phinz (Mar 2, 2006)

That floor looks a lot like the paper that used to be on the shelves in the hallway linen closet at my house.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 2, 2006)

GB, measured the kitchen last night, it is 11 by 16 between cabinets. I have another fully stocked and functioning kitchen in the basement too. But that one is only used for Passover to avoid cleaning upstairs.


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> But that one is only used for Passover to avoid cleaning upstairs.


You are a smart man Charlie!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, thank you


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 2, 2006)

CharlieD.My kitchen isn't spotless either .Believe me I shuffled around a bunch of stuff to take my pics.I used to be very good about cleaning but thank goodness I got over that.My house isn't perfect because I have much better things to do than clean all day,day after day after day after day!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow!  Such nice kitchens!   I promise I'll get mine on SOOOON!


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow Bill your kitchen is really cool.  

I moved to my new house last year and a big kitchen is what I wanted and I am glad I got it finally (after years of living in apts and using amber appliances half of which did not work).  I don't have kitchen pictures but have two links to my house pixs.  These were taken a year ago when I moved in for my family who is all around the globe.  Since they cannot come visit me right away they wanted to see my house so I took pictures for them and posted them on yahoo.  I have been lazy to update pictures since my camera has died on me.  

Both links have kitchen pictures along with others.  Put these links in your URL and they should direct you to the pixs. 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/faiyazrasheed/album?.dir=9ad6
 
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/faiyazrasheed/album?.dir=23a0


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2006)

Yakuta your house is beautiful and I LOVE the kitchen. I can imagine you in there cooking up a strom!


----------



## middie (Mar 2, 2006)

oh yakuta i want your kitchen !!!
it's gorgeous !!!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 2, 2006)

Heck, I want the whole house.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 2, 2006)

This thread is great.  Will steal daughter's digicam soon and take photos of this place too.

I also still want everyone to open their fridge doors and take photos, as I mentioned once before somewhere.  But no prettying it up allowed, OK?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 2, 2006)

Can't wait Mud.

Are you sure you REALLY want to see the inside of my fridge?   It's not a happy sight.


----------



## licia (Mar 2, 2006)

Believe me nobody wants to see the inside of my fridge. We have so much stuff in there I sometimes have to remove things to find what I need. Dh cleaned it last week and I'm still trying to find where he put everything. Some of it he moved to one of them in the garage.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2006)

Mine is only full of spills and condiments!! I don't go to the store until tomorrow.


----------



## phinz (Mar 2, 2006)

The Fridge Thread


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 2, 2006)

WOW! Yakuta
Super nice!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 3, 2006)

I tried to upload my kitchen photos... but they are toooo big.
I know there are ways to make the files smaller but... I'm an air head and will have to wait for my hubby to help me.  Sorry.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 3, 2006)

lol.. well, I got two of the three kitchen photos to load  in "members photos"
my account doesn't have room for the third.  The one that's missing shows the refrige, two ovens and some more cupboards.


----------

